# Spotting since Ovulation 1DPO?



## Lucky7s

hello? crickets.. crickets.. anyone out there? I posted in 2ww because I didn't want to offend the over 35ers since a lot of times it's NO SS posting.. but I'm curious if anyone has ever had Ovulation spotting and if lasted a few days? 

I noticed some red blood and spotting the day after I ovulated "according to FF", I've never experienced ovulation spotting in any cycles. We've been trying for a year. So I was very surprised to see blood, so I looked it up and on the web a lot of people say Ovulation spotting is normal.. I figure it was a good egg bursting through so I'm happy about that.
Thing is I'm now 4 dpo and I still have some brown weird smudges, yesterday at 3dpo I also had some blood. Has this happened to anyone? Is it an early implantation, or is it some remnants of blood from the ovulation process? I've had a little bit of pinching, cramps but nothing to strong. This is the first time I've seen this, I haven't taken anything different just eating really healthy and not drinking. Anyone?:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Well, it's way too early for implantation spotting. 

I have had ovulation spotting before. I've had it 2 or 3 times. Once I got pregnant, the other times I didn't. It was an isolated event, and only happened one evening, not for several days. 


Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Lucky7s

Interesting... well I guess I'll just ride it out! Thanks for your response I really appreciate it!


----------



## LLbean

Lucky...it is possible...check it out
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation-spotting.shtml


----------



## josephine75

Hig there I har had exactly this same thing this cycle, as soon as i ovulated I had small blood shows, I have since had brown smudges most days since, I am due period this weekend so I assumed it was to do with this, however I have noticed this past week my boobs are really, really tender which I haven't noticed any other times and also had really bad cramps lasting about 3 days early part if this week, all very confusing, dare we hope ?????


----------



## Lucky7s

LL I did read that article and I thought Interesting because it was lasting a few days like
1dpo 3dpo, 5,6,7 dpo

Joesphine... the last day I had brown smudge was 7dpo and then clear.. 
I've never had in all 13 cycles.... but I am also expecting my period this weekend, and i have had cramping the last few days as well. I feel like I'm out, very emotional today. But like you said "dare we hope".. I'm always hoping... and searching for any sign. Good luck! keep me posted.. as will I!


----------



## tulip girl

Any news Lucky7s and Josephine?

I've had spotting for the first time this cycle too (that I can remember anyway!!) at 3dpo. It's still continued til now at 6dpo. Sometimes reddish...mainly brownish (Sorry TMI!) 

Just wondered (hoped!) that you've had good news this weekend. Fingers crossed for you both. x x


----------



## josephine75

Well ladies I'm still waiting for full on AF, but its deffo on its way however thanks to finding this forum and chatting online to other peoe in same boat I don't feel so sad that no BFP this month I just feel excited and to try again this month and with all the advice and comments I feel very positive :)


----------



## josephine75

I think I have jinxed myself as AF arrived today but I will not let this get me down,
we live to fight another day and keep try, try trying :)
hope you've had more luck thank I Lucky7's xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucky7s

Sorry Josephine75 :( 

I did get my bfp after all the spotting.. so crazy. I totally thought I was out this month, I even had my mini emotional break down about it. Sure enough I got bfp! I have no idea other then maybe it was a strong egg or crazy ride down fallopian, or early implantation that made it spot so frequently, but I'm glad it did.

goodluck Tulipgirl maybe this is it! ;)


----------



## tulip girl

Wow! Fab news Lucky7s! Would love to join you, I've been at this game for far too long now!! Currently about 10dpo (spotting stopped at 6dpo). I haven't tested yet, but if I haven't started pre-AF spotting by 13dpo I may start getting excited! 

Sorry AF got you Josephine, good luck for this month. 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucky7s

Nice Tulip Girl!! Can't wait.. do you temp? That really helped me figure it out.. since the temps were still high I finally tested at 15dpo... but I thought I was totally out since I felt really weird cramping at 13dpo so emotional about it.. I could have tested that day and probably seen a bfp though. GOOD LUCK!!! I'll be watching!


----------



## josephine75

:happydance::thumbup:Lucky7's i'm sooo happy for you, i love reading good news and hearing you got your BFP is definately that, I'm currently on CD4 and trying temping for the 1st so hopefully i will get some good news too !!!

Hope all is well Tulipgirl xxxx


----------



## Lucky7s

josephine75 said:


> :happydance::thumbup:Lucky7's i'm sooo happy for you, i love reading good news and hearing you got your BFP is definately that, I'm currently on CD4 and trying temping for the 1st so hopefully i will get some good news too !!!
> 
> Hope all is well Tulipgirl xxxx

Thank you Joesphine75 I hope you get some good news soon! Good luck! ;)


----------



## Gingersnaps

Oh wow - congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## tulip girl

Grrrrr! Looks like AF is about to arrive, started normal pre-af spotting last night, so looks like I'm out again this month....so, on to cycle twenty-something...I'm past counting! 

Good luck with your pregnancy Lucky7s. x x x


----------



## Lucky7s

tulip girl said:


> Grrrrr! Looks like AF is about to arrive, started normal pre-af spotting last night, so looks like I'm out again this month....so, on to cycle twenty-something...I'm past counting!
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancy Lucky7s. x x x



So sorry Tulip Girl :hugs: hope you get your bfp real soon!

Thank you so much... still can't believe it.. but keeping my thoughts positive it sticks!


----------



## josephine75

tulip girl said:


> Grrrrr! Looks like AF is about to arrive, started normal pre-af spotting last night, so looks like I'm out again this month....so, on to cycle twenty-something...I'm past counting!
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancy Lucky7s. x x x

Hey Tulip Girl how are u getting on this cycle, I'm spotting again at 3dpo and had blood on both day before and day I ov'd i think (sorry if tmi) i hope all this is a good sign though and fx'd for us both a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## DDaawwnn

I think i am having the same thing... Not too sure.. 

CD 1 clomid 200mg. I have been spotting since cd 14(LH surge), 6 dpo i have more bleeding but not heavy enough for a period and its brown and also red (sorry tmi)..I have a headache today, some bad cramping since LH surge but it has dulled out some. plus I am so irregular its weird that if this is AF that I got it right after O...Doesnt make sense...????????


----------



## josephine75

DDaawwnn said:


> I think i am having the same thing... Not too sure..
> 
> CD 1 clomid 200mg. I have been spotting since cd 14(LH surge), 6 dpo i have more bleeding but not heavy enough for a period and its brown and also red (sorry tmi)..I have a headache today, some bad cramping since LH surge but it has dulled out some. plus I am so irregular its weird that if this is AF that I got it right after O...Doesnt make sense...????????

Heyddawwnn, I'm no expert as only just experienced this twice myself but maybe could be an implantation bleed or would that be too early, if ur irregular would you know when AF is due, last cycle I pretty much spotted from OV to AF 13 dpo are u going to test let me know how u get on f'xd for you xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Lucky7s! that is great news.
I had browntinged ewcm today at cd15 - i have never had that before. I am hoping it is a good sign.


----------



## josephine75

Mas1118 said:


> Congrats Lucky7s! that is great news.
> I had browntinged ewcm today at cd15 - i have never had that before. I am hoping it is a good sign.


Hey Mas118,

Good luck with your alternative methods, what are they if u don't mind me asking, I'm always looking for help and advice and will try anything that might possibly help me :winkwink:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Glad to have found this thread as also been spotting / bleeding since ovulation. I normally spot a week before AF but never this early. Great to see that someone did get a bfp on this thread and let's hope for some more. How are u all getting on?


----------



## Lucky7s

Dreamingopin - I did get a bfp.. still preggers! I had bleeding on and off from DPO1-DPO8 ... and it was the first time that ever happen to me.. so i think it was a large healthy egg and then it burying itself in my uterus. Everyone's different that's for sure!

Good luck!!


----------



## LLbean

Ok so now I'm spotting at 1dpo... What gives?


----------



## shiseru

I had it last cycle after I stopped clomid. That was my first time bleeding 1dpo. As I never had experienced that before, I was worried, looked like clomid messed up my system.


----------



## LLbean

not on clomid... but I did do a medicated IUI cycle last month


----------

